# 10 pounder!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice sheepy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I have never had a sheep before. How do you cook those?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

G-hype

anyway u like....i prefer this.

*step 1*--filet fish from backbone and skin.

*step 2*--take one filet lay it in broiling dish. 

*step 3*--cover with italion dressing a small bit of ceasar dressing and greek seasoning

*step 4*--next lay slivers of swiss cheese on top with very fine diced jalapenos peppers

*step 5*--then place other filet on top like a sandwich and repeat process on top of other filet.

*step 6*-- next broil on 500 degrees until ceaser dressing and swiss cheese browns to a crust on top.

*step 7*--queeze u a nice wedge of lime..(not lemon)
on top and serve it on a bed of fettucini noodle.opcorn:

*step 8*-- start at step one sippin a cold one while u wait!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

clinder said:


> G-hype
> 
> anyway u like....i prefer this.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a goo meal and idea (the cold one). Thanks. Now to plan a trip where I can catch 1 for myself.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

G-Hype said:


> Sounds like a goo meal and idea (the cold one). Thanks. Now to plan a trip where I can catch 1 for myself.


come on down...... :fishing:


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

If I can get the time off Imay be in the Myrtlye Beach area around the middle of Oct. Are they still being caught then?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yep deffinatly. they are actually a colder water fish. winter time is even better. in the rivers not on the beach.


----------



## Falconerga (Nov 25, 2009)

Where are you catching them?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

clinder said:


> yep deffinatly. they are actually a colder water fish. winter time is even better. in the rivers not on the beach.


Where you been you sawed off, ugly, with a calcutta 300 yard golf course casting with an 8' rod, SOB?

Welcome back....again.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Where you been you sawed off, ugly, with a calcutta 300 yard golf course casting with an 8' rod, SOB?
> 
> Welcome back....again.


lmao!! ive been around. fishing mostly. ive checked in from time to time just havnt posted. just figured i would let everyone know im still here.  by the way ive gotten up to 500yrds with a six footer and a zebco 33 now!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Falconerga said:


> Where are you catching them?


tybee island.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

clinder said:


> yep deffinatly. they are actually a colder water fish. winter time is even better. in the rivers not on the beach.


I will definitely look you up when i can make it down that way. My daughter's live in the Florence area. How far from you is that?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

florence s.c. is 184 miles. im in savannah GA>


----------



## Falconerga (Nov 25, 2009)

clinder said:


> tybee island.


off the pier? i was gonna try the north end jetty but havent been in a while

actually never purposely fished for sheepshead but would like to learn (largest I ever caught was 7 lbs in a cast net)

is the bridge to ft pulaski hold any shpshd?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

catching all over island..yes. holds fish. sorry thats about all you gonna get out of me on this board.


----------

